# webspace (nicht gratis)



## drash (24. August 2001)

ich suche möglichst günstigen webspace, der mir php und einigermassen hohen traffic bieten kann. wenn möglich sollte im grundpreis schon eine .net oder .com domain dabei sein!!! (puretec ist ausgeschlossen, da die nur leute aus deutschland aufnehmen, und ich bin nunmal aus der schweiz!!!)

preis bis ca. 20dm!!!!!!


----------



## Dunsti (24. August 2001)

benutz doch mal die Suchfunktion, da die Frage schon öfters gestellt wurde 

ich empfehle immer http://www.hosteurope.de , weil ich da selbst bin, und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden bin.

aber es gibt da auch billigere Anbieter.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## RedZack (5. September 2001)

Da kann ich dir nur einen Link empfehlen:
hoster24.de


----------



## Atti (5. September 2001)

prosite 

bieten alles was man braucht, sind schnell, guter service und kein trafficlimit


----------

